# Raleigh Superbe - missing key for the locking fork



## marius.suiram (Dec 31, 2016)

Where should I buy a key for the locking fork of my Raleigh?
Are there any originals keys or is anybody doing a copy?


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 1, 2017)

In Austin, the long-time Raleigh dealer was also the locksmith. 
The bike business is long gone now, but the lock and security company is still a big deal - might  be worth an e-mail to see if anyone has an idea.  
They even still have a locksmith at the original bike shop location - http://www.cothrons.com/


----------



## marius.suiram (Jan 4, 2017)

I tried the local locksmith and they made me a key. Pretty cheap, 15$.
Thanks for the locksmith idea


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jan 4, 2017)

Fine bicycle in very complete condition. Good find.


----------

